# Pulling wires through floor trusses?



## pedrobogus (May 28, 2009)

Hi all,
We moved into a house that has floor trusses above my home theater room. I want to make a bunch of holes in the ceiling to pull wires for surround speakers, internet, and future projector install. Does anyone know if trusses are usually wide open (no insulation)? I am in Wisconsin and the house is about 6 years old. I would just put a big old hole in the ceiling to look but my wife would like me to ask first.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Trusses are just wooden supports for the roof, generally in the shape of a "W" (Fink truss). Since a truss is most often used to support a pitched roof, I am guessing there will be insulation above the ceiling, unless you are converting an un-heated space, such as a garage, to your home theater. Then there will not be insulation above the ceiling.

If you are going to run wires above the ceiling, I expect you will need to put an access hatch through the ceiling to run those wires. I don't think there will be any success trying to fish across the ceiling joists. At least if you figure out how to do that, please post it for me.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would go the route of an access hatch as well. If there is no insulation up there then you would want to add some in if this is a HT conversion, and you would need the hatch to do that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Are these floor Trusses or roof Trusses there is a differance. If they are floor Trusses then id find a place that isn't noticable and easily patchable to see if there is insulation there otherwise if they are roof trusses you shold be able to go up in the attic to see whats up there.:dontknow:

Floor Trusses are the equvilent of floor Joists they devide and make the floor for an upper room or a room below it. Roof Trusses are overhead and are what makes the ceiling and the roof of the house.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

This is true, but I didn't think the OP really meant floor trusses, because they are used in very long clear spans. Of course, maybe the OP has a very large room he is converting to a HT :T.

I think we need a response at this point.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

gsmollin said:


> I think we need a response at this point.


+1 you are right.:T


----------

